# Straightening Deer Antler



## Wheaties

Is it possible?


----------



## tim self

Yes it is possible.  Cut longer than needed, boil the antler and after 5-10 minutes, remove from the water and place in vise.  Tighten the vise and allow it to cool.  

That's how I do it.  May be another way.


----------



## Wheaties

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## CaptG

A couple tablespoons of vinegar in the water helps soften the antler.  After it dries in the vise the antler is just as hard as when you started.


----------



## Wheaties

Thanks Gary, I'll do that too!


----------



## Mr Fixit

Just to be clear;

Do I put antler in already boiling water for 5 min then take out a straighten?

                                    -or-

Put antler in water, bring to boil, leave in another 5 min then take out and straighten?


How much does this stink?  and how upset will my wife be for doing it inside?

Mr Fixit


----------



## Wheaties

Mr Fixit said:


> Just to be clear;
> 
> Do I put antler in already boiling water for 5 min then take out a straighten?
> 
> -or-
> 
> Put antler in water, bring to boil, leave in another 5 min then take out and straighten?
> 
> 
> How much does this stink?  and how upset will my wife be for doing it inside?
> 
> Mr Fixit




And will it ruin my wife's pot?


----------



## snyiper

Better to ask for forgivness than permission!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning

Wheaties said:


> And will it ruin my wife's pot?



If your pots are aluminum, the vinegar will darken it... better to go to the goodwill and get a cheap stainless steel pot... maybe the wife will let you use her stove  :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning

I know you can boil water in a microwave... could you boil the antler in the microwave or would the microwave ruin the antler??

I have a microwave in my shop but no burner or such...


----------



## CaptG

I use a cheap pot I got at goodwill and use the side burner on the bbq grill out side.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Do like Neil does. Use your wife's best pot because you want the antlers perfect. :redface:


----------



## bitshird

Mr Fixit said:


> Just to be clear;
> 
> Do I put antler in already boiling water for 5 min then take out a straighten?
> 
> -or-
> 
> Put antler in water, bring to boil, leave in another 5 min then take out and straighten?
> 
> 
> How much does this stink?  and how upset will my wife be for doing it inside?
> 
> Mr Fixit



It will only upset your wife if she catches you using one of her favorite sauce pans,  boiling it doesn't smell too bad if at all. I place the antler in between two pieces of wood and then in the vise, I do boil mine a bit longer usually about 15 or 20 minutes. Also you can bleach antler nearly to the point of looking like Ivory by soaking it in Hydrogen Peroxide, Not the exotic stuff just the kind from the drug store, it does take a while to dry, last time I took a few pieces out and they curved back a little bit,


----------



## lawry76

I can't wait to see how this turns out.  Better than watching T.V.  I let my wife look at the posts and she's not sure she wants me hanging around with you folks.  Bad influence.  She also put a lock on her pots and pans drawer in the kitchen.  Har Har


----------



## PaulSF

Just tell the wife you heard the Chinese have done this for centuries to increase size and potency.


----------



## leestoresund

I just put them in a jar of water and let them sit overnight. No sense watching a pot boil.
The next day I put a piece in the vise and let it set overnight.

(My wife sells Pampered Chef. I know how much those pots cost)

(Which is why I can buy expensive tools LOL)

Lee


----------



## witz1976

PaulSF said:


> Just tell the wife you heard the Chinese have done this for centuries to increase size and potency.



Really this works  LOL:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11

Thanks guys, ill try it.


----------



## Daniel

No to the microwave. it heats stuff from the inside and will crack your antler. Best to get an old pot from the thrift store for experimenting though. i used to have several of them. to many experiments gone bad I guess.


----------



## HSTurning

Antler is just bone.  I would think of it as "any pot will work"  its the same thing as boiling a ham shoulder or boiling bones down for stock.
Neil used his wife best pot for boiling wax off wood.  You dont eat wood and you dont eat wax, well other then those nasty wax lips as a kid.


----------



## wdcav1952

PaulSF said:


> Just tell the wife you heard the Chinese have done this for centuries to increase size and potency.


 
The Chinese are fat?? :wink:


----------

